# Diadora Speedracer Carbon R Road Shoe



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

Anybody have any experience with this shoe? I wear a 47, and I have Time pedals. I saw them at Nashbar for $100.00. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

yeti said:


> Anybody have any experience with this shoe? I wear a 47, and I have Time pedals. I saw them at Nashbar for $100.00. Any help is much appreciated.


Great. I'm so glad I ordered some for the store - at $220/pair retail.

*sigh*


----------



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

Did I let the cat outta the bag? Sorry.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sure the ones at Nashbar are 2008 or 2009 models (since cost is more than $100 on 2010s), but it's still a PITA to see them selling the shoes that cheap. As for experience with them, I have none. I just signed up with Diadora in November. I'm waiting for my pair to arrive (the red ones haven't shipped yet), so I won't be any help for a while, I'm thinking.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*similar*



yeti said:


> Anybody have any experience with this shoe? I wear a 47, and I have Time pedals. I saw them at Nashbar for $100.00. Any help is much appreciated.


I have used Diadora's in the past and currently have a pair of Ergo Carbons (size 48) which is similar. Diadora tends to fit euro-narrow which works well for me. Width is similar to Sidi although maybe a bit longer lengthwise. Not sure that it matters but the Speedracer carbon does not use an all-carbon sole. Its a interior carbon panel for stiffness with an outside of TPU which is a plastic material. The TPU probably does help with wear. I have this sole and its feels pretty stiff. With Nashbar's return policy it a low risk to try them


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Different experience here.
I had a set of Diadora's and now ride Ergo 2's.
The Diadora's are slightly longer and definitely wider.
Both were 46's.
I would probably say that if I was buying again I would be looking for either a 45 or a 45.5.
Great shoes though.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I had the Proracer Carbon which fit narrower (in the toe) than Nike, Mavic and Shimano shoes.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have the 2006 Speedracer Carbon that I purchased on closeout from my LBS mid-June 2009 for $127.99+tax. I love these shoes. Quality buckle and good ventilation. 43.5 fits me like a glove. I wear a 43 in Shimano. I am a recreational rider and ride RAIN every summer. I was a little hesitant with white but they are unique and holding up well. The red accents color coordinate with my bike so I am very happy with my purchase. BTW, white shoes are the fastest color in case you are interested.

Mine say "Carbon Dual Sole" on the bottom. It is described as a rigid carbon body with a soft polymer shell.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

For that money, buy them. I wear nothing but Diadora shoes. ProRacer carbon road and ProTrail carbon mtn., both in 46.
The are a good fit for a medium width foot. I wear an 11.5 or 12 in sneakers, depending on manufacturer.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I've been wearing the Speedracer Carbons for a little over a year. Feel nice, definitely cheaper than Sidi for similar quality. $100 is ridiculously cheap, so I'd go for it.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Got a set of those shoes last week. They are fantastic! Only a couple rides so far but they feel better (for me) than any shoes i've had prior.
You know that rare ocurrence when you slip on a shoe and you hear angels singing? That is what happened when I put these on. For the record these were the 4th set of shoes I mail ordered and returned recently so I am happy to find a winner.

One con on them is that the screw holes for cleat mounting on mine were not perfectly level and took a little manipulation to mount my speedplay cleats correctly. It would not have been an issue with a look or time cleat.


----------



## cyclist95 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was thinking about buying these shoes but my feet are 11.5 E wides and not sure if they would fit me? Any help would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Usually they are more like $75 so $100 seems steep to me! I had a pair from Nashbar in a 46 and they fit similar to my Shimano 46 except a bit narrower.


----------



## mickeyc7 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just bought a pair a few months ago from Nashbar ($75). They are great shoes; I normally wear a 45.5 but bought these in a 46 and they fit great. 
Think you will be pleased with these shoes.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Order a half size bigger than you normally wear. I have them. I like them, but I wish they were a half size bigger.


----------

